# Killer Nile crocodiles in Florida? Experts say it's possible



## News Bot (May 20, 2016)

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (AP) -- The Burmese python might have to step aside: It&apos;s possible the animal is no longer Florida&apos;s scariest invasive species. Researchers have confirmed that three Nile crocodiles were captured near Miami, and they more of the man-eating reptiles could still be out there, although no one can say for sure....

*Published On:* 20-May-16 04:56 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By TERRY SPENCER

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 20, 2016)

Now what they need to do is to develop a taste for Burmese pythons in the Nile crocs and that's No. 1 of their major problems solved...


----------



## BredliFreak (May 20, 2016)

Haha, could work. At least there is a higher chance of rednecks being eaten :lol: but we'll see a lot of Python v Croc death battles in the coming years that's for sure!

On that note, how about we train Red-eared sliders to eat cane toads?


----------



## News Bot (May 21, 2016)

*Later, Gator: 'Monster' Nile Crocodiles May Be Invading Florida*

Nile crocodiles — American crocodiles' larger, more aggressive cousins from the African continent — have been identified in the wild in southern Florida for the first time.

*Published On:* 21-May-16 10:21 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Wally (May 21, 2016)

Bender wouldn't post the same thing twice.........


----------

